# Ceramic processors I'm selling off



## gold4mike (May 16, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-10-Ceramic-Intel-486-CPU-Processor-Chips-for-Gold-Scrap-Recovery-/131797815353?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

This is a link to one of several eBay listings I have up currently. I've priced them based on the successful selling price on eBay in the previous 30 days. I realize that in some or all cases the selling price might exceed the actual recovery values. What I have been doing is reducing the price of each item that hasn't sold after being listed for a week until it gets to the point that it does sell. 

I started with about 60 pounds of ceramic CPU's, with the thought that I would use the proceeds to buy silver. Given the current economic environment I believe silver's price will be at several multiples of the current price in the next couple of years or less, and my garden now takes up most of the time I previously had for refining outdoors.

Thank you for looking!

Mike


----------



## Smack (May 16, 2016)

I just got an old DX2 PC in yesterday, been a while on one from that era let alone a P-Pro. Hope you sell them all$$$


----------



## g_axelsson (May 17, 2016)

Strange... When I go to your auction I can see it without problem, but when I press "see other items" I get zero auctions. eBay is having some problems.
I've seen this behavior before but for sellers listing goods on other ebay sites, for example on Italian and French ebay.

Göran


----------



## gold4mike (May 17, 2016)

Much of what was listed sold to 3 different people in the span of 1/2 hour last night. Time to take more pictures!

I just reduced the price on the 486 CPU's and have a bunch more of them. 

I need to research BGA's next - have about 8 pounds removed from boards and a few thousand more cards to process.


----------



## macfixer01 (May 17, 2016)

g_axelsson said:


> Strange... When I go to your auction I can see it without problem, but when I press "see other items" I get zero auctions. eBay is having some problems.
> I've seen this behavior before but for sellers listing goods on other ebay sites, for example on Italian and French ebay.
> 
> Göran




I think eBay changed the way search works again some time ago, or maybe it's a bug since it seems inconsistent? Of course now that I'm trying to make it act up so I can explain it properly, it won't. In any case... It seems to me that sometimes If you go to see sellers other items and they're located in another country, nothing will show up unless you select Worldwide in the left column of search options. I think it may depend whether they're located outside your geographic area? For example, by default I'll see things in the USA or Canada but not items located in the EU or Asia. For awhile it seemed like this was happening when doing ordinary searches also. Now it seems to (usually) show everything outside my country also, but groups them all separately under "xx items found from eBay international sellers".


----------



## Refining Rick (May 18, 2016)

It is because they are buy it now's and not auctions. They only show up in the buy it now or the all category.


----------



## gold4mike (Jan 15, 2017)

I have four more processor lots up and several for RAM if anyone is interested. I sold a lot of 100 pieces of 1GB DDR2 Desktop RAM within 5 minutes of listing it. I guess I made the "buy it now" too cheap!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-2-LBS-Ceramic-CPU-Processors-For-Gold-Recovery-/132065946091?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Thank you for looking,

Mike


----------



## Refining Rick (Jan 16, 2017)

Ok I'm in. First bidder on two of them. Now if none of you bid, I'm in like Flynn......  Hope they get a lot more bids and go for a lot more money! Good luck.


----------



## gold4mike (Jan 17, 2017)

From past experience I expect the three "good lots" to go for roughly $150 each. One of them is already above that so it looks good so far.

Thank you for getting it started!


----------

